# Goodbye Apple Store in Tyson's Corner



## Satcomer (Mar 26, 2009)

Well I feel absolutely frustrated with the Apple Store in Tyson Corner Virginia!!! I went there to buy a Mac Pro but i stood there by the LONEW Mac Pro that was out but was ignored  by the staff. I even asked about getting some help so I could buy it the continued to just talk among themselves in the iPod section. Well that store just lost a $4000+ sale. 

I went there today because by G5 burned up (fire in the Power supply fried the logic board). I know this from the burn marks and I don't really blame anyone about that. 

However I never was so ignored in store as I was in Tyson's Corner today. Well I am going to drive tomorrow (50 miles) to the last third party store that sells Macs. At least I will not be ignored there. I sure hope apple reads this and does something about that store and it sorry staff. I say this because this is not the first time I had to wait for at least 10 minutes before getting even asked for help by the staff.


----------



## ora (Mar 26, 2009)

How pathetic! I have found at the Apple Store in London I too often know more than the technical experts and end up giving them advice. The space is great but the service is not always so good (that said I have had some good experiences).


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 27, 2009)

Well you know I never felt so humiliated in store before. I even asked for help when i first walked in the door but they are were looking like they were having a teenager gab session (all of them on the floor) at the time and even ignored me then. Plus I got the feeling that other people were in the same boat I as felt at the time. One lady even spoke out loudly and still was ignored. 

what really got my goat was the only Mac Pro on the display floor and it was the only Mac in the whole place turned off! I guess Apple doesn't want to really sell these in at their walk-in stores.


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 28, 2009)

Satcomer: Perhaps you should inform the store manager about your experience (otherwise the problem might not get addressed).


----------



## chevy (Mar 28, 2009)

I had very good experience in different Apple stores. I go 2-3 times per year at the Apple Store in the MoA, I visited the one in The Grove in LA, the one on Market in SF, each time I was very well received and I got good technical information.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 20, 2009)

Well I thought I would give the Tysons Corner Apple Store a second chance. I went to the store again to buy a iPhone case (I was in the area and just bought an iphone 3GS from the Apple web store) they IGNORED me again. I guess the third party sellers were right and I will never shop at an Apple Store physical store EVER again!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 20, 2009)

Just because you had a bad experience at one, particular store doesn't mean they're all like that.  I know the one here at La Cantera in San Antonio, Texas is quite good -- in fact, sometimes it's hard to just browse by yourself because employees are wanting to help you.  I've had nothing but good experiences there.

Try not to let that one store ruin your taste for Apple Stores in general -- they're quite a great shopping experience when you get to one that's good, and it's a pity that the one closest to you doesn't seem to be that way.


----------



## fryke (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm not in a position to voice my concerns, really, since I'm working for the competition (an Authorized Apple Reseller in Switzerland), but I find it very disturbing that there'd be several persons available without taking notice that a customer wants to have information, buy something or other. No customer should ever leave a store without at least having been asked once what he'd be interested in. I'd really try and get a hold of the store's manager. Find his e-mail address and send him this thread's URL, drop it in a real-life mailbox or something. Then again: If the store manager doesn't already know this tends to happen, maybe he or she's at fault as well.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 12, 2009)

Well I just got a response from an assistant manager (who called me). Thanks Scott for having this forum.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 12, 2009)

I'd say it's a hit or miss with Apple Stores. At one store I was looking for a video adapter, while I was looking around someone came up to me and asked if I needed something, I told them and they got it for me. 

However, at the same store I have brought in a couple of different macs with various problems, but they were all under Apple Care. They gave me an incredibly hard time about them covering it, it took a large amount of arguing for them to finally take it and repair it.

At another Apple Store I brought my iPod in because the hard drive failed (it was clicking). I gave it to them, they listened to it and promptly gave me a new one for free.

With Apple is seems you never know what you're going to get it seems.


----------

